# Mixed sex saunas, your experiences if you will..



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi there,

I d like to raise a subject about saunas. Well Im 31 years old and noticed over my years training in different gyms, (13 years) some around the world, that saunas are no longer mixed sex...like they used to be. You might laugh but I really tend to miss these love havens, and most gyms Ive been to lately not including the BIG companys like total fitness and fitness first, tend to only offer same sex saunas, with the exception of hotels and alike.

I dont know about other gyms up and down the country


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

My gym has mixed sex sauna and steam room, also mixed changing room for the swimming......

I love to go for a swim and sauna after the gym :thumb:


----------



## maseekercanada (Mar 28, 2012)

Iron man c , you are 31 years old and still living with family ?


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

HI mate , erm no Ive always lived on my own but have just moved back in with family as I am looking for my own place but havent seen anything yet. The gym I go to here used to have mixed saunas but it recently got renovated and turned the saunas from mixed to same sex ones... NOt to sound funny but i really enjoyed a chin wag with a nice bird while i had a bake!!

Ninja smurf Im jealous haha, nah Its nice to have a swim and bake after your workout I fully agree with you there..



Deniztokcan said:


> Iron man c , you are 31 years old and still living with family ?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

iron manc said:


> HI mate , erm no Ive always lived on my own but have just moved back in with family as I am looking for my own place but havent seen anything yet. The gym I go to here used to have mixed saunas but it recently got renovated and turned the saunas from mixed to same sex ones... NOt to sound funny but i really enjoyed a chin wag with a nice bird while i had a bake!!
> 
> Ninja smurf Im jealous haha, nah Its nice to have a swim and bake after your workout I fully agree with you there!  )


I dont go swimming/sauna for health/fitness reasons put it that way lol

There is a couple of girls who like to flirt there so i cant let them down can i?

@Deniztokcan, What the fcuk has living with his family got to do with anything mate? Do you know his circumstances? could be any number of reasons.

No need to take a dig at him for it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haven't been in a sauna in over a year but they were mixed sex! I used to love it!!!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

When I am in Jersey on business I stay at Hotel De France, it has a lovely mixed spa with a sauna.

You would die of dehydration waiting for something nice to look at in there though, it is all fat old women and little warty men :sad:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Deniztokcan said:


> Iron man c , you are 31 years old and still living with family ?


So what? Im 30 and live in my mums. Whats your point?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

PatWelsh said:


> So what? Im 30 and live in my mums. Whats your point?


Exactly, Deniztokcan just comes accross as a bit of a c0ck with that statement.

I'm 31 and wish i was still living with my parents, ahh the easy life!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mixed sex at my gym, LOVE it! The amount of milfs I get chatting to who are just there for a swim is quality. Always nice to have a chat and a little flirt after a workout.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Its no biggie.

Its always a c0ckfest anyway so when some female talent finally does crawl from between the cracks, the lads are all over her like flies around sh1t


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Mixed sex in my gym. Well, that's more of an assumption really as I've only ever encountered blokes in there...


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

k3z said:


> Its no biggie.
> 
> Its always a c0ckfest anyway so when some female talent finally does crawl from between the cracks, the lads are all over her like flies around sh1t


Yep agree with this or its full of coffin dodgers!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

My gyms mixed Sauna and steam room. David LLoyd chain.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I couldn't care if it's mixed sex or not, too busy trying to survive the heat. I sweat enough on a hot day let alone stuck in a sauna.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Never been in the one at my gym but where I ski every year it's mixed saunas and steam rooms and it's adults only no clothes allowed!!!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I've heard Edinburgh saunas are good... lol


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep mixed sex sauna for me at my gym.

I know everyone is saying yeah mixed sex sauna giggidy, but I have never once seen a hottie in my sauna!?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm disappointed in UKM. I thought there would be one post nwo along these lines:-

'I walked in the sauna helicoptering my member, smashed 14 birds etc etc'.

Where have all the internet storytellers gone


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

same sex sauna at our gym so no tottie unfortunately.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Old gym had mixed sex sauna and steam room, prob why it got such use from me.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I walked in a mixed sex sauna at my gym, helicoptering my flaccid 12in member, smashed 14 birds, got 16 of them pregnant and one of them struggles to walk now. All their boyfriends were stood outside watching, bunch of Betas.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

If my gym had a mixed sauna room i would probably end up coming out of it 5 stone in weight,,,,not good for muscle building imo


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my experieince of all saunas, whether mixed or not, is that they are unpleasent places and after about 30seconds i need to leave.

even if a sauna was guaranteed to be full of fit, naked women i still wouldnt set foot in the place. i hate them with a passion!


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> my experieince of all saunas, whether mixed or not, is that they are unpleasent places and after about 30seconds i need to leave.
> 
> even if a sauna was guaranteed to be full of fit, naked women i still wouldnt set foot in the place. i hate them with a passion!


In light of this post, im asking myself if i actually benefit from using a sauna....? Is it lazy mans cardio?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Mixed sex in total fitness but changing rooms have gendered saunas which will terrify you to the depths of your soul. Apparently 'male sauna' is code for 'circle **** room' in Manchester :S


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

k3z said:


> In light of this post, im asking myself if i actually benefit from using a sauna....? Is it lazy mans cardio?


There are definitely benefits - it does help keep the skin clear, and a cold shower straight after has been provento boost the immune system. As for cardio...you just loose water, that's it...which you recuperate later. I love a good 30 minute sauna especially after leg day, jump in and swaet bucketloads. Totally pointless but love the heat and you feel really light afterwards.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

My gym is in a hotel, and we have grown to love german tourists as they consider it acceptable to enter the sauna topless (the birds that is), i nearly choked when i seen the mother walk in, followed by her 18ish year old daughter, both of them with their fun bags on full show. Lets just say they diddnt last long with all the peering eyes :lol:

Any one know what thats all about? Ze germans love to get ze boobies out?


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

My local sauna is mixed sex but they do have "ladies only" for about an hour each day


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

I go to David Lloyd for sauna etc - is mixed. It can be annoying that guys think they can hit on you when you just want to relax and chill out!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

RelaxTheBody said:


> My gym is in a hotel, and we have grown to love german tourists as they consider it acceptable to enter the sauna topless (the birds that is), i nearly choked when i seen the mother walk in, followed by her 18ish year old daughter, both of them with their fun bags on full show. Lets just say they diddnt last long with all the peering eyes :lol:
> 
> Any one know what thats all about? Ze germans love to get ze boobies out?


What can i say mate - there a lot more liberal here on the mainland. Lots of naturist beaches about and pretty normal to go to the sauna (sometimes mixed) totally starkers. Takes a bit of getting used to (we are prudes in UK and Ireland) but after a while it's no big deal. Get to see loads of t*ts and p*ssy but the novelty wears off. And they can see you too in the buff which can make you feel very self conscious.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

ukiwi girl said:


> I go to David Lloyd for sauna etc - is mixed. It can be annoying that guys think they can hit on you when you just want to relax and chill out!


I know the feeling, birds do be hanging off me, literally sliding off the sauna seat they are so wet for me, im not a fvcking peace of meat, there is more to me than a exceptionally large member



irishdude said:


> What can i say mate - there a lot more liberal here on the mainland. Lots of naturist beaches about and pretty normal to go to the sauna (sometimes mixed) totally starkers. Takes a bit of getting used to (we are prudes in UK and Ireland) but after a while it's no big deal. Get to see loads of t*ts and p*ssy but the novelty wears off. And they can see you too in the buff which can make you feel very self conscious.


Yeah mate haha fvck that I would have my legs crossed :lol: I suppose its like on the beach abroad tho, you just get used to it after a few days when moths have their tats out!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

steelicarus said:


> Apparently 'male sauna' is code for 'circle **** room' in Manchester :S


What word was censored? I really want to know? Was it c0ck? What does circle c0ck mean? Lol


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Last 2 I been to, mixed sex, both got swimming pools and I find you do notice women who see you training in the gym and look at you "I knew he had a 6 pack..." Much prefer mixed sex ones anyhow, the amount of ****ing moron blokes in saunas etc, endless talk about how to get ripped but the moment you mention diet, BYE. I look like a good chat to a nice girl in a swimmsuit though  although I have a girlfriend, it's just nice to relax.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fairys, I go to A gym not a poncey health club


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Exactly, Deniztokcan just comes accross as a bit of a c0ck with that statement.
> 
> I'm 31 and wish i was still living with my parents, ahh the easy life!


Nothing wrong with that !  But hell i would go nuts if i was still living with mine lol or my gran parents since i was brought up by them I love my family and all but hell noway you would find me living with them for more then a week max (and thats a stretch to)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mixed sex saunas...awesome!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Mixed sex saunas...awesome!!


Never been to one :/ But would be great though


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Never been to one :/ But would be great though


It very much is great dude  Nothing better than seeing some hot half naked woman after a workout :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> It very much is great dude  Nothing better than seeing some hot half naked woman after a workout :thumb:


I bet  Is it then rude or a complement to get a boner while looking at a woman in the sauna? :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I bet  Is it then rude or a complement to get a boner while looking at a woman in the sauna? :whistling:


 :lol: We might consider it a compliment, but they may see it in another light...fork it, that's what they get for being half naked...they should know there is no control over that :rolleye:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> I bet  Is it then rude or a complement to get a boner while looking at a woman in the sauna? :whistling:


you try it on a beach full of bare t*ts and p*ssy..... :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: We might consider it a compliment, but they may see it in another light...fork it, that's what they get for being half naked...they should know there is no control over that :rolleye:


Exactly so its sort of just like saying hello you look nice and attractive nice to meet you  i think it should be etiquette for sauna users


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

irishdude said:


> you try it on a beach full of bare t*ts and p*ssy..... :lol:


I bet thats abit HARD eh ? See what i did their? eh? :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> I bet thats abit HARD eh ? See what i did their? eh? :lol:


Genius mate :thumb: reps coming your way for such a witty pun! :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Genius mate :thumb: reps coming your way for such a witty pun! :lol:


Why thank you thank you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im at the sauna's atleast a couple times a week and there mixed, there council ones so no going nude  and tbh its just as well because the council gyms just seem to house the chunky burds that are too insecure to join a fitness gym.

theres another council sauna that has same sex days and its infested with gay foreigners!...1 of them is even posted about on a dundee tourist information website...alway goes in starkers and bends over infront of ya pmsl, allot of ppl avoit these ones for this reason.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Exactly so its sort of just like saying hello you look nice and attractive nice to meet you  i think it should be etiquette for sauna users


Well...that's the way it should be taken...but sometimes a slap on the d*ck is the alternative answer...still worth it I guess


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im at the sauna's atleast a couple times a week and there mixed, there council ones so no going nude  and tbh its just as well because the council gyms just seem to house the chunky burds that are too insecure to join a fitness gym.
> 
> theres another council sauna that has same sex days and its infested with gay foreigners!...1 of them is even posted about on a dundee tourist information website...*alway goes in starkers and bends over infront of ya* pmsl, allot of ppl avoit these ones for this reason.


 :lol: :lol: Well that's just rude


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Well...that's the way it should be taken...but sometimes a slap on the d*ck is the alternative answer...still worth it I guess


Or or im just putting it out their :laugh: You wear glasses and grab their tits then say your blind and your just looking for the thermostat :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Or or im just putting it out their :laugh: You wear glasses and grab their tits then say your blind and your just looking for the thermostat :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: That's all well and good...until the next hot chick walks in and ye say "OOOFT" and sport that damned member like a forking brick again :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: :lol: Well that's just rude


i agree mate....he wasnt there when i went


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: :lol: That's all well and good...until the next hot chick walks in and ye say "OOOFT" and sport that damned member like a forking brick again :lol:


Nah if you fall over her and you go inside her she will be horny anyway  Just tell her you slipped and accidentally stabbed her vagina with your cawk


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

its too hot for the descent t!tted burds on the top bench so they sit on the lower 1s...birds eye view

get this in MA? :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i agree mate....he wasnt there when i went


Awww...am sure you'll get to see his chocolate starfish bro...don't get down about it.....

*psssst...al hook ye up with a pic later


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Nah if you fall over her and you go inside her she will be horny anyway  Just tell her you slipped and accidentally stabbed her vagina with your cawk


 :lol: :lol: I hope you have tried and tested this...this should probably be in MA tbh :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> its too hot for the descent t!tted burds on the top bench so they sit on the lower 1s...birds eye view
> 
> get this in MA? :lol:


Now me personally ? I would just pretend to slip face first between her legs and stick my tongue out , just see if she wanted me to stay their or not a slapp in the face would still be worth it


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Gridlock said:


> What word was censored? I really want to know? Was it c0ck? What does circle c0ck mean? Lol


The word was w. ank


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Now me personally ? I would just pretend to slip face first between her legs and stick my tongue out , just see if she wanted me to stay their or not a slapp in the face would still be worth it


 :lol: It's the forking naughty step for you sir!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: :lol: I hope you have tried and tested this...this should probably be in MA tbh :lol:


Well i did do a stroke of genius once i must say im proud of taht i sat in a jacuzzi their were alot of bubbles and foam so could not see a damn thing , we were drinking like 10 people or so , and then this bird came and their was no more room. I took my pants down to my knees rubbed it  and asked her to sit on my lap  She sat down and her face got red and she turned her head looked at me with a huge smile i might add :thumb: took her pants off and well you know the rest  We had some fun you know  And the rest of the people that sat their could not understand why she was making such a face all the time :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Well i did do a stroke of genius once i must say im proud of taht i sat in a jacuzzi their were alot of bubbles and foam so could not see a damn thing , we were drinking like 10 people or so , and then this bird came and their was no more room. I took my pants down to my knees rubbed it  and asked her to sit on my lap  She sat down and her face got red and she turned her head looked at me with a huge smile i might add :thumb: took her pants off and well you know the rest  We had some fun you know  And the rest of the people that sat their could not understand why she was making such a face all the time :lol:


 :clap: :lol: ...If I could rep you again I would :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :clap: :lol: ...If I could rep you again I would :lol:


I think it was a mix between pure luck and stupidity and the fact that i was drunk and she was hot


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I think it was a mix between pure luck and stupidity and the fact that i was drunk and she was hot


I think it's down to what two dirty horny little fockers wanted to do :rolleye:


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Last one I at in Glasgow Marriot Hotel few months ago had stunning wee Japenese looking lady in it felt like a right sleaze-ball as she literally one of nicest woman I've ever seen.

Left after five minutes as felt like right starey weirdo :drool: :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I think it's down to what two dirty horny little fockers wanted to do :rolleye:


The miracle of alcohol idk how we got away with it though :tongue: It looked like we were just making out and people told us to get a room but little did they know we already had a ROOM


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> The miracle of alcohol idk how we got away with it though :tongue: It looked like we were just making out and people told us to get a room but little did they know we already had a ROOM


 :lol: ... so much to say, but not the appropriate place to say so  ...good on ya big guy...I'll need to swing this idea past the missus  :lol:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

bowen86 said:


> Yep mixed sex sauna for me at my gym.
> 
> I know everyone is saying yeah mixed sex sauna giggidy, but I have never once seen a hottie in my sauna!?


lol same her, never seen a hotttie, mostly old/fat birds


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: ... so much to say, but not the appropriate place to say so  ...good on ya big guy...I'll need to swing this idea past the missus  :lol:


Yeah your right lol not exactly the place lol i will stop


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah your right lol not exactly the place lol i will stop


Lol, had a few good ones lined up and thot :ban: <<< that may come next...not sweet a deal :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, had a few good ones lined up and thot :ban: <<< that may come next...not sweet a deal :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Some cvnts on here, I bought my own house at 21. I never went around taking the **** out of others. It makes more sense to be a mummy's boy.

On topic does it matter about mixed sex sauna? I get fat ugly birds coming in talking sh1te & on rare ocasion a firt bird comes in, I manage to control the lad from popping up to say hi!

I don't get what could be a problem?


----------

